#   >     7.70.631

## kurti

7.70.631   "   "       .        ,      148,   . :Big Grin:

----------


## desna

-  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  ,      ...        . ,        01.01.2009.      ,    , ..  ,      ,     ....

----------


## VLDMR

> ,  ,      ...


 ...     ?         1?

----------


## melekhin

> ...     ?         1?


     -,      .

----------

> ...     ?         1?


   ....?!     !

----------

> -,      .


    ! 
 : "...14.        ,      ,               .        .
                  .                      .
  ()       ,     ,    ()  040103000        ()      010000000         010400000 . ..."
,     ,   !

----------


## melekhin

,    ,           ,            ;-)

----------


## VLDMR

> ....?!     !


        " ",     (), ,  " ",    .  

       "",     , ..           ,     .    (   ,   ..),     ( )  .   1          ,     . .

----------


## LD74

> 


          .      ,    631 .   ,   ,    :  ,       31.12.2008,      .   ,    / ,   .        631 ,   ,      -      ,        . ,  631       (,   :Smilie: ).

----------


## blazevic

- ,        1       145   " "    /?   ,      ?      ,  1   !

PS.        !

----------


## 2101

, !      "" ?     ?        .    ?

----------


## kurti

.....
 -    1  .        ...   ,        31.03.2009 . .    ....         .         31.03.2009 .  ,   -     ....   :Type:

----------

?       .

----------


## kurti

> ?       .


    ,      2009 .... :Hmm:

----------


## tagir

!     (    ,          )? 
      6.31.       ""    104 (     ).
  :     " "   18  ?

----------

> ,      2009 ....


,      ,    630 ?          .

----------

> ,      ,    630 ?          .


 .

----------


## dennis27

> ,      2009 ....


     .

:     -        :Smilie:

----------


## kurti

> ,      ,    630 ?          .


  -  ,  .... .....  .

 ....  ,       .
-   ,         ,     . ,   .                ....   .

----------

> -  ,  .... .....  .
> 
>  ....  ,       .
> -   ,         ,     . ,   .                ....   .


 ,      .     ,   .       ....

----------


## kurti

> .
> 
> :     -


...   .      " ".       3     . :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ,      .     ,   .       ....


            .       ,     ,          .   , ,      ,   ?

----------


## kurti

(  )  ....
 ,       ,             (  ). 
               (  ). ....    ...
      ,      (  ).      ?

----------


## kurti

"    "         6,     8,               15. 1-     .6+.8-.7-.11     .  :Wink:

----------


## blazevic

> ?


   ?      ,

----------


## kurti

> ?      ,


           ,      .         1-3      . ....

----------


## kurti

,   -       .

----------


## kurti

...     .     ,      50114,                50115.... :Hmm:

----------


## BTG

> ,      .         1-3      . ....


 ,   !     ?!    ""  !  ,    ?       .

   (   ),      .

----------

[QUOTE=kurti;52042812]     ,   ,       631        .  ,       . 6.1  .2.6 .. 1 " ,......"     101.08  101.09.   .    ,      ?  148         ?

----------

kurti,     ,   ,       631        .  ,       . 6.1  .2.6 .. 1 " ,......"     101.08  101.09.   .    ,      ?  148         ?    .

----------


## dennis27

,  1- .         ,  , .  ..

----------

> kurti,     ,   ,       631        .  ,       . 6.1  .2.6 .. 1 " ,......"     101.08  101.09.   .    ,      ?  148         ?    .


 (101  104), ..       104 .

----------


## Vlx

[QUOTE=;52043453]


> ,   ,       631        .  ,       . 6.1  .2.6 .. 1 " ,......"     101.08  101.09.   .    ,      ?  148         ?


    .    .

----------


## kurti

> (101  104), ..       104 .


   .

----------


## 58

630 ,   631               ?     ( )?         ?

----------


## blazevic

> 630 ,   631               ?     ( )?         ?



   1        .

----------


## zhns

/? 
     /  .         .  ,      ,   ,   304.05.1       . 
  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ,   304.05.1       .


  ...
      ,     ,   *  1*.  .  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
 .     ,       ,    .  :Speaking: 



> , ...   **       030405000


    . 219 148.
,   , .  :Razz:

----------


## kurti

> /? 
>      /  .         .  ,      ,   ,   304.05.1       . 
>   ?


  :
 1.210.03.560  1.201.04.610 -            ,    . ()
 1.304.05.XXX  1.210.03.660 -      ,    . ( ).

----------


## kurti

> ...
> ,   , .


  :Redface:          148,      :Big Grin:

----------


## zhns

)    .    .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## KRAV

,   .      -       ,    ""? ,   -     .   ,       ,   - .    .  ?    ?

----------


## blazevic

631

----------


## ULKAT

.    631           ,      .

----------


## ULKAT

.      .

----------

,      "1.2    2009"      6.1.      ,     ? (((

----------


## kurti

> ,      "1.2    2009"      6.1.      ,     ? (((


- ,      ,           ,             ,         2009 ,    200-   ,         ,      .         ""      . :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> )    .    .


    ,    -    :Big Grin:

----------


## melekhin

> .      .


       , ..         ,           , ..  ,  ,   ,       -  ...
 , )))    )))

----------


## ULKAT

> , )))    )))


  #46  #47   ,      ,    #44.
,     . ,   .

----------


## melekhin

> #46  #47   ,      ,    #44.
> ,     . ,   .


.
    .  =)

----------


## LD74

> ,      "1.2    2009"      6.1.      ,     ? (((





> - ,


  .  2009      ( 145), ,  ( )     .             , ,       (  - .     13.03.2008  02-14-10/605).    1        .  ,      ,        .          ,   .0504833  .

----------


## LD74

> ,   .      -       ,    ""? ,   -     .   ,       ,   - .    .  ?    ?


  :    148        ,    ,       .  1 ,  ,         ,        . ,    ,       " ".       ,     (,     201.05).  

   ,    - ,    *ULKAT*:       *    ,   .*     :     ,        .    -      ( "1"   ""  )  ,      .

----------


## KRAV

304.05., 18.01     " ",          ,    . ,     ? ....

----------


## dennis27

#56,  - .  -   . ,  ... 
       ,  ,            :Smilie:

----------


## KRAV

> #56,  - .  -   . ,  ... 
>        ,  ,


, ,    .      ?     ?

----------


## 58

,             3 !  3   .       2  2  !

----------


## kurti

> ,             3 !  3   .       2  2  !


  :yes:   :Razz:

----------

> 


,  ?     ?
 ,    .
.

----------


## kurti

> ,  ?     ?
>  ,    .
> .


       :
// = (, , , 3);
  :
//   5
(.("5_"), , , , );	
(.("5_"), , , , );

----------


## vat-74

.    ,    kurti

----------


## kurti

> .    ,    kurti


 ,      1   ,      .     "".     ,     ,   ""      ,  , . . :Razz:

----------


## BTG

> .


       !   1.02.09       .  . !     -    ,    .
  -          .
     !!!

----------


## Lacrimosa

,  8:

2.1.4.           ,         ,     ,                  4    (    0531804)   ,   8.5  :
*  ,       5   * (    0531805),     ; 
*   ,    * .

----------


## vat-74

> ,      1   ,      .     "".     ,     ,   ""      ,  , . .


   ,     .    ,      ...     ,     , ..  .  ...

----------

,    8      3- ,  631       .    .

----------


## kurti

> ,  8:


     ,          ,    .     ,   ,         ,     1   ?            .     .

----------


## kurti

> ,    8      3- ,  631       .    .


""   ,       :yes:

----------

, ,     .      ,          .

----------


## hrustik

?     631?  ,         ?

----------


## melekhin

> ?     631?  ,         ?


  ,      "  ", ..

----------


## hrustik

,           .    ,     .

----------

1  2009?

----------


## BorisG

> 1  2009?


    ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrimosa

> 1  2009?


  , -

----------

> ,           .


     ?   ?  .

----------


## Zuzya

"" - "   . ... -        . 6.1" -   ...    -    ,            630 ... :Frown:

----------


## blazevic

> "" - "   . ... -        . 6.1" -   ...    -    ,            630 ...


  31.12.2008

----------

.   630     .  ,   ,         " ",    ?     ?

----------


## dennis27

1  2009

----------


## Zuzya

> 31.12.2008


  ...   ,      31.12.08...

----------


## dennis27

()
	 = 1;  
	 = '31.12.2008';
	 = ("");
	.(1);
	.(,);               
	 .() = 1 
		 .() = 1 
			;
		;
		 (.() = "")  (.= '31.12.2008') 
			;
		;
		 .() = 0 
			;
		;
		("       . 6.1");
		 0;
	;
	 ;


      .     ?   ?    ?

----------


## Tanyazor

> ...   ,      31.12.08...


   ""    ,         .       .

----------


## Zuzya

...  ,       ( ),    ..    ...     :Frown:  ...     ,          - ,  ,   ...   ,   ?   :Embarrassment:   ?  :Frown:

----------

> "" - "   . ... -        . 6.1" -   ...    -    ,            630 ...


 ,              \ .     ,       .    .

----------


## e-Vova

,         " "   ,  -  "  ".
      .

----------


## melekhin

> ,         " "   ,  -  "  ".
>       .


          20106000060000  ,     .. (      -   )

----------


## e-Vova

melekhin
   .

----------


## Maslopup

> ,          ,    .     ,   ,         ,     1   ?            .     .


   ,       ,     -  ,     ,      ,

----------


## Zuzya

> ,              \ .     ,       .    .


    ?        (   ),   ...     ... :Frown:

----------


## 02

.      631 ,   .    .   ,        57 ,   31.12.2008.  630 .    ?     ?

----------


## kurti

> .      631 ,   .    .   ,        57 ,   31.12.2008.  630 .    ?     ?


   .....    ,  ,       ? :Wow:        ,               ?  ,     ,      -      .  .

----------


## Ageres

> 57 ,   31.12.2008.  630 .    ?     ?


   .           .

----------


## 02

....     .       ,    .

----------


## kurti

> ....     .       ,    .


 :Wow:     ,    630            " "     "  "     "   "  31.12.2008 . 
   .

----------


## 02

,       (   ),   ,        ,   ,        .          "".     ...)))

----------


## kurti

> ...)))


    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Zuzya

> .      631 ,   .    .   ,        57 ,   31.12.2008.  630 .    ?     ?


...   ,    ... ...    ...  ... ...   -  .... " " -   ,    ... ...    (   )... ,    - ......    -   ...

----------


## Zuzya

,   ...   ...   ...     ...     ...  :Frown:

----------

,  ,    ? ,      ,   ,     ?       - ?

----------


## kurti

> ,  ,    ? ,      ,   ,     ?       - ?


 http://www.buh.ru/document-1414    .

----------

"  "
-   630-   "  ".

----------

> "  "
> -    630-   "  ".


     ,  ,    ?

----------

> ,  ,    ?


 ,   "  "      0531801           (     ).
  "1:     6"   -,     ,       "" -  "  ".

----------


## hrustik

,      : 226100, 262209  ..   .       .   .   - .       .

----------

> ,      : 226100, 262209  ..


    ,       .

----------

> ,      : 226100, 262209  ..   .       .   .   - .       .


,   , .

----------


## hrustik

3  6.  , , .        .            .  " ".          .             (    ,    ).

----------


## KRAV

,   1,     1:
1.    **     ,     . " " -..(0); 
{...(876)}:      ()
   -!
2. - " "       148.      271,   172,   .
  ?

----------


## dennis27

2  -    .
       1 ,

----------

: http://www.buh.ru/document-1420

----------


## melekhin

> : http://www.buh.ru/document-1420


    632

----------


## 22

,    631        (       105.02  105.07)       ?     "      " (  0504210)   ,   3000 .    ? , .

----------

631- ,        ,      " 0503130, "      ,    "  "         .  :Smilie:

----------

632  ,   . -

----------


## kurti

> ,    631        (       105.02  105.07)       ?     "      " (  0504210)   ,   3000 .    ? , .


 .... .  "    "      0504210.        -  , .  630   .

----------


## 22

.... .  "    "      0504210.

  ,          ,          0504210  , " "0504210"      ".    ....

----------


## melekhin

> 632  ,   . -


  ,   )         631-  =)               !

----------

> -  , .  630   .


  ,        105.02  105.07,   ,   ....

----------


## 22

> ,        105.02  105.07,   ,   ....


...    - (. 0315006)              010507440            010500000   (010501340, 010502340, 010504340, 010505340, 010506340); 

     ,   , ....  ..

----------

http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr-4670  632 ..  ??    ?? ))

----------


## melekhin

> http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr-4670  632 ..  ??    ?? ))


 632 )   633  ))

----------


## Offisnyi_plankton

> ,     .    ,      ...     ,     , ..  .  ...


      !     : ,   .        148 ,   .     .          .      ...     (  1),             ,      ?  50105  50114?       -    .   :Confused:

----------


## kurti

> ,          ,          0504210  , " "0504210"      ".    ....


 :Wow:  .....    ?     ,        .               140101  1101.0
                                           01.0
      0504210.   .

----------


## melekhin

[QUOTE=Offisnyi_plankton;52121884]      ! QUOTE]

  ()

----------


## 22

> .....    ?     ,        .               140101  1101.0
>                                            01.0
>       0504210.   .


-,  ,  ,  ,       1 ,    .       .   , kurti,    .

----------

